# Suche Leute für Freizeitprojekt



## Thenos92 (7. Juni 2012)

*Suche Leute für Freizeitprojekt*

Hallo,

wir sind momentan auf der Suche nach einem Concept Artist, einem 3D Modeller und einem Leveldesigner für die CryEngine. Mein Team und ich sind momentan dabei ein Indiegame zu entwickeln und brauchen daher ein paar mehr Leute. Wenn ihr Lust habt in Team zu arbeiten, und das auch von zu Hause, könnt ihr euch gern bei mir melden (auch unter : thenos@web.de). Als Zeichner solltet ihr genug Erfahrung haben um relativ gute Concepts Arts vorallem von Gebäuden und Umgebung zeichnen zu können. Als 3D Modeller reicht es wenn ihr Erfahrungen mit Blender oder 3ds habt, vor allem brauchen wir jemanden für Charaktermodelle, aber nicht nur Menschen sondern auch andere Kreaturen etc, vorteilhaft wäre auch wen ihr in der Lage wärt die Texturen dafür zu gestalten oder anzupassen. Der Leveldesigner sollte partnerfreundlich sein und sich mit dem CryEngine Editor auskennen.
Was das Spiel betrifft, es wird ein RPG das mit der CryEngine entwickelt wird. Story und einige Teile des Optischen Designs sind bereits fertig. Wer mehr Infos über das Team oder das Spiel will kann mich einfach unter der Emailadresse fragen.
Wen ihr Interesse habt, schreibt es in die Kommentare, alle weiteren Angaben kann ich gern noch anfügen.

Und ich weis das die meisten leute hier nur Sachen verkaufen wollen, aber zu Kleinanzeigen gehören auch Jobangebote.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Juni 2012)

Dann stell doch mal online was schon herzeigbar ist... bzw infos über dein Team


----------

